# Ford Pick Up Camper is ready for holidays



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Chevy Pick Up Camper is ready for holidays*

The Lindberg Pick up is now ready to run. I used a Lindberg Pick up without a camper top. Camper TOP is from a diecast 79 Matchbox Camper.
I used a JL T-jet chassis, needed relocation of front axle, used original rims and tires, cutted rear axle to fit inside the rear bed, modified camper top with
window glass and curtains.
Single pics come tonight.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

This is the next procect, Tow Truck










The Tow Truck today , Nov. 13......not an easy conversion


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Some conversion pics...


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*last ones*


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

satellite1 said:


> The Lindberg Pick up is now ready to run. I used a Lindberg Pick up without a camper top. Camper TOP is from a diecast 79 Matchbox Camper.
> I used a JL T-jet chassis, needed relocation of front axle, used original rims and tires, cutted rear axle to fit inside the rear bed, modified camper top with
> window glass and curtains.
> Single pics come tonight.
> ...


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there Sat,

It looks like you've been busy. 

I like the camper conversion ( see that Tex!), but something looks a little odd--the front bumper/grill resembles a Ford more than the Chevy. don't you think? I appreciate the extra pics detailing the work you've done. You don't get too many "works in action" pics here. It's like a how-to with details of your skills.
You mentioned on your other thread that the Greyhound is a little small for this and you are right. That was an easy conversion too, but I think the scale is smaller than true 1/87th. It is smaller than the Faller Greyhound. The tow truck looks brilliant! Is it all plastic? I would like to see the conversion process on that one too, if you have the time. You have a few more waiting in the wings--Is the Dump truck a Chev or Ford?-Can't tell from the pics.
I love that little delivery lorry in the back. I want one of those--and will start looking for it. Are you going to convert that? If so, more pics, please.
I look forward to seeing the progress you make.

Thanks for the interesting and informative thread.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers..


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Pomfish said:


> satellite1 said:
> 
> 
> > The Lindberg Pick up is now ready to run. I used a Lindberg Pick up without a camper top. Camper TOP is from a diecast 79 Matchbox Camper.
> ...


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

@ Keith:

2 pics regarding axle position and mounting points.
















@ Boss

Mail Truck and Dump Truck pics:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

awwww man i work for a bread company if that truck didnt have that window on the side id have to have a rainbo bread truck lol


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Satellite,

Thanks for the pics.
Can I trouble you for a Pic of the chassis from the side with the wheel removed to see the new axle hole location? No hurry.

It looks like you used part of the original bottom of the push-car chassis as spacer for the front screwpost mount, right?

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Pomfish said:


> Satellite,
> 
> Thanks for the pics.
> Can I trouble you for a Pic of the chassis from the side with the wheel removed to see the new axle hole location? No hurry.
> ...


Hi Keith, you are right regarding the front mounting. Attached 1 pic
without the front wheel, sorry, no better pic is available.









I drilled additional hole in the middle between the first original hole and the
front chassis section.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They sure do look good! Definitely alot of work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

